# Corpse Doll



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

I found the doll at a yard sale last summer. I've always wanted to make my own creepy doll, and this was the perfect chance to experiment a bit.

I used acrylic paints on the skin, hot glue for the eyes, and made the dress from scratch.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely done! The dress is perfect.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great. LOVE the dress.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one creepy doll! Yay for you!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job! Very creepy.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like a doll that Wednesday Adams would love


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I have found dolls to be very creepy ever since the old Twilight Zone series. Very well done.


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your compliments, everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She could be a horror movie star with that look


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nicely done! You didn't go overboard and I think the subtlety is what makes it particularly creepy! Great dress too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That doll is creepy deluxe! Nice job on her, love the eyes, they freak me out. And the dress is great, it has a real "old timey" feel to it. (Plus I am always jealous of other's sewing abilities..impressed....but jealous too...):zombie:


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

@The Halloween Lady: Subtle is definitely better when it comes to dolls. This is probably as over-the-top as I would dare go for risk of ruining the creep factor.

@Pumpkin5: My sewing skills aren't that great, just a few messy stitches to hold everything together. Glad you like it, though!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is creepy as heck!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy, indeed! Nice job.


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice....I didn't think about hot glue for the eyes.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice Job..


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep...that is creepy. Nice job.


----------

